# Martinu - String Quartet 7 H. 314 (SQ reviews)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

After playing through all the available recordings here's my thoughts in summation..

*Talich* - superbly played and the brisk pacing is spot on for me in that last movement but the recording is so boxy and bass-light that I couldn't wholly recommend it. With better sound it would be at, or near, the top.
*Prazak* - another decent account, that is well recorded and played but for me it needs more vigour and 'Czechness' in the final movement. Still very enjoyable and the disc fillers are Intriguing pieces.
*Martinu* - this is a a really enjoyable performance with a more romantic warmth. The 2nd movement is lovely and the whole account is easily recommendable. Another fine Naxos SQ disc.
*Stamitz* - I own this impressive account and its an excellent reading full of slavic charm and passion. An excellent, well-balanced performance with the only drawback, personally, being a very reverberant recording but once you adapt to it it actually works well here.
*Panocha* - the first recording I owned and its still a knockout version. The Panocha's playing isn't as rustic as the Stamitz (unfortunately) but the recording and the sheer beauty of their ensemble is a winning combination. The slow movement is sensual in their hands.

However, as excellent as the Panocha and Stamitz quartets are I wanted something that was a mix of the two, combining aural beauty, gorgeous tone, idiomatic playing and rustic, Czech charm so that last movement, in particular, didn't sound too Haydnesque and guess what? I found it in a recording I don't own!

*Top Pick

Vlach Quartet*

So, from what I can gather this is a 1962 stereo recording by the original *Vlach quartet*, originally released on Supraphon (who now own the Panton label) but there is no way you'd think this was an older recording. The Vlach's playing is full of Czech charm and a real fullness of tone that had me hooked from the start. They play with a vivacity that I found infectious and this was a recording that oozed the loveliness of the Panochas and the bucolic charm of the Stamitz quartet. I think HP mentioned this too and was equally impressed with this one. I will try and get hold of this one as I want it in my collection. A terrific performance. 

_*Incidentally, for some the Stamitz, Panocha or Martinu Quartets may resonate better as there is little in it. _


----------

